# Pacamara Boutique Coffee Roasters, Singapore



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Third and final cafe review from my recent trip to Singapore - this time it's Pacamara Boutique Coffee Roasters at Upper Thomson Road.

















As you can see, it's a light, bright, white space. The Synesso and EK43 are appropriately colour-coded!









We had a delicious Ethiopian filter and the same bean as a cold brew. There is also an extensive food and beverage menu. I have to say that the food was every bit as good as the coffee. Staff were knowledgeable and extremely friendly.









They also stock an extensive range of brewing supplies. As the exchange rate was in our favour, we couldn't resist investing in a set of Acaia scales for £97.00.

Highly recommended.


----------

